# WOW...size difference!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

So right now I have a show type litter 2 days younger than a 1/2 show type litter...and MAN the difference! 
Both are 2nd time mothers. Both have the same number of babies. 
The blue on top is 2 days YOUNGER than the Ivory on the bottom. 
HOLY CRAP! It's my first time seeing show type growing up in person and it really is a shocker!









bummer on the tail kink on the big baby. Hopefully the rest don't have one.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's a pretty typical difference.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

moustress said:


> That's a pretty typical difference.


And it's awesome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Are they both does/bucks?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

For your 1/2 show litter... which parent is the show type, the mother or father? I am just having my first show litters myself, and the litter with the American mom and the English dad is nearly the same size as my pure American litters... But the litter with the English mom and the American dad is 4 days younger, and quite a bit bigger than the first litter... The size of the moms truly makes a difference.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow. I guess you don't really know until you see it in person. 
The whole deal with not having anything to compare your normal to. What cuties either way.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah, there is definitely a noticeable difference with better typed mice even from a young age.


----------

